# Seismic Study Materials for Sale



## edisondouglas (Jul 12, 2021)

Hi I have the following two seismic studying materials for sale below:

1) Hiner Seismic Design Review Workbook (current codes) for sale (*$80 firm and buyer covers shipping cost*). The book has a lot of handwritten notes that I made during my time studying for the exam. I passed seismic on the first time using only this workbook and the practice problem booklet also for sale below. This book is essential for the exam and is organized in a manner that enables you to quickly find what you need during the exam. Again, I want to stress there are alot of personal notes I took in the workbook during my time studying and a ton of highlights. Feel free to reach out at [email protected] if interest or have questions.

2) Seismic Principles Practice Exams by Dr, Ibrahim (*$60 firm and buyer covers shipping cost). *Three 55 problem exams in the book for a total of 165 questions. Problems are hard and will prepare you more than enough if you truly understand each one. Minimal markups in the book (about 30 problems in the first practice exam have answers circled but other than that no marks).Feel free to reach out at [email protected] if interest or have questions.


----------

